# Some trial pics



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Just figured I'd share some pics taken at the trial we just went to. Was a lot of fun and we did well. This is just OB stuff


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

a few more


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Someone did good in the picture taking dept!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

G-burg said:


> Someone did good in the picture taking dept!!


Hehe yea the photographer did awesome, he had this really professional camera and took nice pics


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice photos.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree, wonderful in-action shots! Your pup looks like it's having lots of fun! Bless you for keeping it happy!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Great shots! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Those are fantastic photos! You have a great looking dog! Congrats again on the IPO1!!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow great pics/gorgeous dog! 

They let you wear a vest trialing?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Wow great pics/gorgeous dog!
> 
> They let you wear a vest trialing?


Thanks! Yea I mean a lot of people wore vests. I didn't think much of it, nor did I need it. I just wore it because it's what I usually wear in training. 

I've seen people wear them in club trials, but now I wonder what the rules say and what would be the case in a regional/national trial.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats on the IPO1! Beautiful dog!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks and congratulations!!!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

All beautiful.

Your dog is stunning, and his accomplishments are applauded.


----------

